# Recommendation For Servicing Old Pocket Watch Please.



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

Have an old pocket watch, which requires repair/service. Any one recommend someone in UK/Ireland who could do so at a reasonable cost, as I am a complete newbie to old watches, and have not got a clue where to send it to.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

You could ask our host (Roy) at RLT for advice, or Steve at Rytetime, if they don't "do" them themselves, theyw ill likely "know a man who does" :yes:

RLT above top left RLT Watches, Rytetime via Google search


----------

